# Coleto creek reseviour



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Please rate this place. Is this a nice place for RV parking? Thanks.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Can't speak to you on the campsites, but the fishing is bad ***. Nice bass in that lake


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

One of my favorite campgrounds. We go at least once every year.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice campground. Great views of the lake. The only issue is that it is not full hookups. Electric and water only - no sewer. Dump station prior to leaving. If you want full hook ups, there is a KOA campground on the left prior to pulling toward the park road campground. But I don't think it has a view of lake.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for responding, I went this weekend and had a blast. I was surprised about the sewer hook up, but none the less the fishing was great!


----------

